# Mini/ Micro Nationals at Maddness



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I was told today that there will not be oval at the Mini Nationals at Maddness in March.. Is this true does any one know for sure?? I have already spent a boat load of money getting a car together for oval..Plus I was planing on also running my late Model. I wont run road so I wont be going if this is the case.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*That's true*

Off Road Classes

1/18th 4wd Truck Stock
CHASSIS: 1/18 Plastic 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Handout Castle Creations 4200Kv
TIRES: 1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
ELECTRONICS: Micro Specific Electronics Only, 0 degrees of timing. No 1/10 scale Speed Controllers.
BATTERY: 2 Cell LiPo or 6 Cell max 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Must use a stadium style truck body, wings must be attached to the body (No Truggy Style wings)

1/18th 4wd Truck Open
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open 1/18 rubber or foam Tires. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERY: Open battery voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
BODY: Must use a stadium style truck body, Truggy type wings are allowed

1/18th 4wd Buggy Open
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD Chassis 
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open 1/18 rubber tires. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Must run narrow front tires, (similar to the Front RC18B or Duratrax Vendetta)
Front tires must be less than 1” wide when mounted on rims (No wide front tires/rims) 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERY: Open battery voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
BODY: Must run a buggy body with wing
1/18 4wd Production Buggy (Brama 18B, RC18B, Vendetta, & Mega Pro ONLY) 
Must run stock factory chassis
No modifications to the factory stock chassis is any way
Factory tires & rims only. No aftermarket tires, rims or inserts
Must use factory brushed motor.
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
Micro specific esc only (LRP Quantum 2 Micro, Tekin B1 & B1R and Novak Spy & GT, etc)
Open transmitter, receiver and servo
The only allowable chassis type upgrades are as follows: steering linkage/turnbuckles,
motor heatsink, shock oil, shock springs and aftermarket steering knuckles, shock bushings on the Vendetta.
NO OTHER CHANGES ALLOWED
6 Cells 2/3A type battery packs only (7.2 volts max)
Must use buggy body and wing, bodies may be custom painted.

1/18 Short Course Open
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 187mm Max
WIDTH: 170mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber short course style tires only
ELECTRONICS: Open Micro Specific Electronics
BATTERY: Open battery voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
BODY: Short Course style body only that covers the rims and tires

1/18 2wd Stock (Truck or Buggy)
Factory stock 1/18 plastic chassis only
1/18 rubber tires only, no touring car tires, no aftermarket hex adapters
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
Handout Castle Creations 4200Kv Motor
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open micro specific electronics, 0 degrees of timing, no 1/10 electronics
2 Cell LiPo or 6 Cell max 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.4 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body, baja bug body or buggy body. No truggy wings, wings must be attached to the body


1/18 2wd Open (Truck or Buggy)
Open 2wd 1/18 chassis
Open brushed or brushless motor
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No touring car tires, no aftermarket hex adapters
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
Open Electronics
Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use a stadium style truck body, baja body, buggy body, truggy wings are allowed

1/16th 4wd Open (Truck or Buggy)
CHASSIS: Open 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 190mm Max
WIDTH: 220mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open rubber tires (1/10 hex adapters & tires are allowed)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERY: Open battery voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells



Stock Rally Class
Factory stock chassis & top plate
Dimensions (147mm wide, and 166mm wheelbase)
Factory tires, rims & inserts only. No aftermarket tires, rims or inserts
Handout Castle Creations 4200Kv Motor
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
The ONLY allowable upgrades are adjustable turnbuckles/steering linkage, motor heatsink, driveshafts, shock bodies, shock oil and shock springs
Open micro specific speed control with 0 degrees of timing, no 1/10 electronics
NO OTHER CHANGES ARE ALLOWED
2 Cell LiPo or 6 Cell max 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.4 volts max)
Bodies allowed include the Associated Rally bodies, Duratrax rally bodies, the Exotek body and the RJ Speed bodies
Factory wings only

Open Rally Class
Open Chassis
Dimensions (147mm wide, and 166mm wheelbase max)
Team Associated or Duratrax rubber or foam rally tires/rims only
Open brushed or brushless motor
Open electronics
Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Bodies allowed include the Associated Rally bodies, Duratrax rally bodies, the Exotek body and the RJ Speed bodies
Factory wings only
Mini Monster Open
Open chassis
Open motor(s) not to exceed 2 – 400 in size. Brushed or brushless
No foam tire or 1/10 touring style rims - Rubber tires only
Tires must be at least 2 ½” (63mm) tall when mounted on rims
Open electronics
Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use a mini monster type truck body, stadium truck body or baja body, truggy wings allowed

On Road Classes:


1/18th Stock Touring (4wd) 
CHASSIS: 1/18th 4WD Touring Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Handout Castle Creations 4200Kv Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
ELECTRONICS: Micro Micro Specific Electronics, 0 degrees of timing Only. No 1/10 scale Speed Controllers.
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies (chassis and tires must fit inside the body)

1/18th Open Touring (4wd)
CHASSIS: 1/18th 4WD Touring Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (380 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies (chassis and tires must fit inside the body)

Stock Rally Class
Factory stock chassis & top plate
Dimensions (147mm wide, and 166mm wheelbase)
Factory tires, rims & inserts only. No aftermarket tires, rims or inserts
Handout Castle Creations 4200Kv Motor
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
The ONLY allowable upgrades are adjustable turnbuckles/steering linkage, motor heatsink, driveshafts, shock bodies, shock oil and shock springs
Open micro specific speed control, woth 0 degrees of timing, and servo
NO OTHER CHANGES ARE ALLOWED
2 Cell LiPo or 6 Cell max 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.4 volts max)
Bodies allowed include the Associated Rally bodies, Duratrax rally bodies, the Exotek body and the RJ Speed bodies
Factory wings only

Open Rally Class
Open Chassis
Dimensions (147mm wide, and 166mm wheelbase max)
Team Associated or Duratrax rubber or foam rally tires/rims only
Open brushed or brushless motor
Open electronics
Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Bodies allowed include the Associated Rally bodies, Duratrax rally bodies, the Exotek body and the RJ Speed bodies
Factory wings only

1/18th Stock Pan Car (2wd) 
CHASSIS: 2wd Direct Drive Pan Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Handout
TIRES: Foam Tires Only
ELECTRONICS: Micro Micro Specific Electronics Only, 0 degrees of timing (No 1/10 scale Speed Controllers)
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3A NiMh Cells (4.8 volts max)
BODY: Open 1/18 Pan Car Body. Side and flat rear wings are allowed (any part of a side or rear wing can extend a maximum of 25mm above any part of the body, therefore a side wing must follow the profile shape of the body) Side wings will also have a maximum of 115mm in length. Bodies with or without wings can only be a maximum of 85mm high from the ground when mounted on the car.

1/18th Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: 2wd Direct Drive Pan Car Chassis
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Open 1/18 Pan Car Body. Side and flat rear wings are allowed (any part of a side or rear wing can extend a maximum of 25mm above any part of the body, therefore a side wing must follow the profile shape of the body) Side wings will also have a maximum of 115mm in length. Bodies with or without wings can only be a maximum of 85mm high from the ground when mounted on the car.

1/14th & 1/16 On Road Open (4WD) 
CHASSIS: 1/14th/ 1/16 4WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 190mm Max
WIDTH: 140mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (440 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

1/18 Truck/Buggy Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: 1/18 4WD or 2WD Chassis
WHEELBASE: 166mm Max
WIDTH: 184mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2 Cell LiPo or 2/3A NiMh Cells (7.4 volts max)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy 


Misc……
These rules were made to accommodate the majority of hobby shop grade 1/18 vehicles on the market. 
• Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t. ASK FIRST
• NO REVERSE. If you use reverse, even once, you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refund will be given.
• No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
• All races will be 5 minutes long (excluding the Super Main)
• 2/3A cells in stock classes only - 2S max for LiPo type battery packs in specified classes
• No Sub C sized cells in ANY class
• No 540 Sized motors in any class
• Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.

• Unless given prior approval, vehicles can ONLY race in classes originally intended by the manufacturer.
o It is acceptable to turn an X-Ray M18T Pro into an M18B (for the buggy open class) or an M18MT 
o The Vendetta ST can run in the buggy open class provided it has a buggy body and buggy tires/rims and fits the provided dimensions
• All prototype and one of a kind items/modifications must be approved by the race director before being used in competition. Long-term prototype vehicles admitted at race directors approval


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*From another site pertaining to no oval at mini nats.*

RCMadness
Tech Addict
*

*
Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Agawam, MA
Posts: 632
Trader Rating: 0


Sorry, no oval. There was only 1 real oval class last year and we can not justify the track changes and such to do it for just one major class.
__________________
Micro Off Road and On Road Nationals
March 25 - 27, 2011

We are combining these events into what will be the greatest mini race of all time!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think they need more classes


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Maybe we could hold a "Micro/Mini oval Nats" at the Gate after the onroad/offroad Nats....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We know whay no one wanted to run oval


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Maybe we could hold a "Micro/Mini oval Nats" at the Gate after the onroad/offroad Nats....


I would go to that :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

lephturn said:


> RCMadness
> Tech Addict
> *
> 
> ...


Where did this come from???


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Maybe we could hold a "Micro/Mini oval Nats" at the Gate after the onroad/offroad Nats....


Sign me up.....I will definately be there!!! The Gate always puts on a great race there. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> We know whay no one wanted to run oval


Yup....


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*The rctech forums*

Came from the rctech forums.

Lephturn



ecoastrc said:


> Where did this come from???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Maybe we could hold a "Micro/Mini oval Nats" at the Gate after the onroad/offroad Nats....


I am 100% in!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can name a handful of DRIVE guy's that would be there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep us posted!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I only ask for 1 thing .... tech please.

1/12 ESC
11T pinions(on stock)
& center shocks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Magz02 said:


> I only ask for 1 thing .... tech please.
> 
> 1/12 ESC
> 11T pinions(on stock)
> & center shocks


Are these things items you want to see or not allow?

We all "try" to run 1/18 esc's, but some times it doesn't happen...

We did do a test between a 1/12 and 1/18 brushed esc and there was less then 1 second difference between them after a 6 minute heat.
Me personally, I'd like to see the 1/12 esc be used. I have 6 Tekin B1's (1/18 esc's) that have smoked on me. One lasted 4 minutes  At 65.00 a pop it gets expensive. I picked up some used LRP Quantum esc's for 15.00 each 

As for 11T pinions, I'm hoping everyone has a "stock" 10T on.

Center shocks, I think the only LTO car that had one was mine.
They are legal, nobody really runs them here.

-Wayne


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wayne - u have a PM.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Wayne as far as the esc go lrp makes a race 1/18 scale that I run..Lrp Quantum 2 micro


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ecoastrc said:


> Wayne as far as the esc go lrp makes a race 1/18 scale that I run..Lrp Quantum 2 micro


Thanks for the info!
I just changed my car over to lipo and brushless to make it easier


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Wayne as far as the esc go lrp makes a race 1/18 scale that I run..Lrp Quantum 2 micro


Blue is Better... :thumbsup:


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Got any good pics of your lipo car Wayne. 


Had a absolute blast yesterday eating up my 2 buddies brushless xrays & tc6's with the financial responsible mighty mite BRP using a. Stock Associated 370 




sg1 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I just changed my car over to lipo and brushless to make it easier


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

It seems that this race has been pushed back to April 8-10!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Did anyone make it out to this race?


----------

